# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Клуб родителей "Семья Прабхупады"

## Шубхананда дас

Дорогие Вайшнавы, примите наши поклоны…
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Обращение от Клуба «Семья Прабхупады».
В  октябре 2015 года в праздник Говардхана пужди, Клубу «Семья Прабхупада» исполнился 1 год. В  служении вайшнавам, взрослым и детям, участвовали многие волонтеры, с чистым сердцем и ясным разумом посвящавшие детям самое драгоценное, что у них есть – время! 
Хочется попросить Вас благословить всех, кто трудиться ради развития детских проектов, благополучия и счастья детей. Дети наше будущее и то, каким оно станет зависит от каждого из нас! Как общество относится к детям, женщинам и пожилым людям можно судить о его культуре и нравственности, а значит насколько оно духовно. 
   За прошедший год было сделано немало проектов, главными среди которых можно отметить следующие:
- регулярные детские воскресные программы;
- клуб для мальчиков и девочек подростков;
- незабываемые впечатления остались у детей после летнего лагеря;
- после 14 лет перерыва в Москве открылась школа-детсад «Гауранга»;
- дополнительное образование по развитию интеллектуальных способностей;
- сформировалась сплоченная команда единомышленников Клуба «Семья Прабхупады» - это артисты, дизайнеры, писатели, художники, психологи, воспитатели, Учителя и доброжелатели.
    За этим списком стоит очень большая и трудная работа, на первый взгляд не видимая для глаз и она продолжается изо дня в день… более того она увеличивается и расширяется… у нас появляются новые связи, знакомства, возможности, чтобы сделать  развитие наших детей высокого качества.
    Поскольку для успешного развития любого начинания нужны ресурсы: люди и деньги, мы хотим предложить Вам принять посильное участие в развитии проектов для детей, ради нашего будущего. Будущего нашего общества!
    С нового года мы предлагаем всем желающим стать официальными членами Клуба «Семья Прабхупады», получив карту члена Клуба. Вам будут предоставлены на выбор три категории карт: А, Б, В. Обладатель карты становится инвестором развития вайшнавских детских проектов и получает скидки на товары и услуги нашего Клуба по карте. 
Карта категории «А» - ежемесячный взнос от 6 000руб – скидка 50%, карта «Б» - ежемесячный взнос от 3000р – скидка 30% и карта «В» ежемесячный взнос от 1000р – скидка 15%   
    Список наших товаров и услуг: 
- консультации по вопросам воспитания детей;
- семинары, лекционные встречи со специалистами;
- коррекционная педагогика (диагностика и консультации);
- психологическая консультация;
- юридическая консультация;
- консультация  педиатора или остеопата высшей категории;
- книги и методические издания вайшнавов по детской тематике;
- школьное образование с 1 по 11 класс;
- подбор репетиторов;
- вайшнавский детсад;
- воскресная школа для подростков;
- вайшнавские игрушки и развивающие настольные игры;
- дополнительное образование:    гимнастика для интеллекта, иностранные языки, музыка, рисование, танцы, домоводство, творческие мастерские, каратэ, актерское искусство и пр.
- заказ аниматоров для детского праздника;
- заказ тортов;
- участие в лагерях;
- участие в совместных походах театр, музеи, выставки;
- консультации для беременных со специалистами и сопровождение в родах; 
Идея создания клубных карт - способ привлечь Ваши инвестиции в развитие детского образования и воспитания. Без объединения усилий, нам не удастся сделать что-то стоящее для детей, защитить их от агрессивной среды и вырастить искренними, чистыми душами. 
   Дети - наше будущее!
   Пожалуйста, делайте полезные инвестиции, что бы научиться любить без условий!
Ваши слуги, Клуб «Семья Прабхупады»   
www.prabhupadafamily.ru 
Получить карту и подробные инструкции о переводах и получении скидок можно по телефону
+7 905 7688921, prabhupadafamily@mail.ru Шубхананда дас  
Номер карты Сбербанка для инвестиций и пожертвований: 676196000322222259

----------

